# How much have you spent?



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

For those who race often, how much have you spent to get your car ready, for repairs, entry fees and ect.?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i stopped counting :crazy:


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Give a rough estimate hahaha more than 10,000?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

We reckon last season cost $15,000 CDN, including entries, hotels, travel, and the new motor.

I probably spent about $1500 over and above what I listed in my other thread for my expenses, and this year I hope to pay more for the entries to help out.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Damn 15,000!!!
Do you trailer the rally car to events? Do you have your own crew to fix stuff or is it just you and the driver?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

It is now a trailer ($2000) queen and gets driven to events, but was my driver's daily driver until he got serious. We are the only people that prep the car (other than stuff we can't do ourselves, which isn't much because of the access we have to a shop), but the driver's dad helps out at most events and more often than not, someone we know shows up and helps out at a critical moment in service.

Just dynoed 172 whp and rallying on Saturday. wewt!


----------



## Whisper (Jan 21, 2004)

I really don't want to count. I only started last Aug, so the number hasn't hit too high yet, but I have already plans to spend money into next year.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

FCS said:


> Just dynoed 172 whp and rallying on Saturday. wewt!


What engine got swapped in?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

A 2.3 litre 16v motor. There isn't much stock stuff left in there. We're making some changes though, as it couldn't peel a banana under 3500 rpms right now. Not a good situation on one of those "gotcha" corners.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

mods alone... about 3000, but i'm still not quite done yet, i figure i need another Grand or so before I'm happy with my car. And that's not counting the tires, the cv axles, the many quarts of mobil 1 oil...


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

I've spent $6600 in two years. That includes the purchase of my 1992 Prelude Si, all the mods I have done, 6 autoXs, and 5 track events.

Mods include;
Rebuilt H22 Swap
Fidanza flywheel
Exedy race clutch
Acura Legend dual piston calipers
VTEC rotors
Axxis Ultimate brake pads
S03 tires
Neuspeed strut tower bar
TEIN BASIC coilovers
Forbidden Shortshifter
VTEC EL guages
Carsound high flow cat
Thermal exhaust
AEM CAI

The figure of $6600 includes the OEM parts that I sold too. That's why it is on the lower side.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

Crown SS Brake Lines	$140
ES suspension brushings	$100
AD22VF Kit + Pads $360
HS CAI $150
HS Header $270
JWT S3 Cams $497
Stromung Mid-pipe $110
Magnaflow Exhaust $130
Rims $411	
Momo Steering Wheel $125
Grounding Kit $20
NGK Iridium Plugs $44
NGK Wires $65
Sparco Seat + mount	$270
Crapy FSTB $30
Active Tuning RSTB $109
Total $2831

That's not counting the 2 sets of tires (on my 2nd set), all the mobil 1 oils and filter + that CV axle fix or all the extra equipments I bought to fix my car. And I still need Hyperco GenII springs (290 shipped), Koni Bumpstops (60) and Shorten Koni Struts (???). Add the cost of my car ($3500), that's a lot of money thrown into a little early 90s econobox already.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

What type of racing do you do?


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

AutoX for now, and some mountain time trails, I don't have the suspension setup for anything else. I want to get into track racing a little later, but the cost of new tires and all the other crap is keeping me away for now. I used to drag a little back in the days when that's all kids cared about was the timeslip...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Hmm... I've got around $35k in mine if you count stereo and all of the parts that I've installed and removed that I still own. (i.e. both sets of track wheels, old wilwood calipers/skyline rotors that I used for a BBK for a while, old suspension parts like springs and swaybars that I've swapped to improve handling)..

the list?
ugh..

Wilwood dynalite calipers
13" 2-piece rotors
several different compounds of front brake pads- EBC Red, Porterfield R4-S, Ferodo DS2500, Wilwood C, D, E, Q compounds.
Koni shocks (another complete set sitting in the shop waiting for the others to go bad from the high spring rates)
GC-type coilovers, custom made by myself.
Z31 rear rotors
subframe connectors
BlehmCo Lower Tie Bar
BlehmCo RSTB
Otto FSTB
Sus Tech rear sway bar, completely removed front sway. (damn understeer!)
BlehmCo parallel link kit (entire rear suspension converted to adjustable links w/ heim joints instead of squishy rubber bushings)
"customized" Energy Suspension bushings on front suspension
modified upper strut mounts for more travel
Warpspeed Performance Y pipe
custom 2.5" exhaust from the cat back
B14 SE-R cat (Nissan used 2.5" cat flanges on a 150hp SR20 compared to a 2.25" flange for a 190hp VE30DE. WTF?!?!)
Fidanza Flywheel
ACT clutch
ASP Racing Underdrive Pulley
Warpspeed Performance CAI- modded for better flow 
slightly overbored TB
Corbeau seats up front w/ 4 pt harnesses
3 sets of wheels- all 17x8". one for street, two for track. 235-40-17 Toyo RA-1 and 275-35-17 Toyo T1-S mounted on the track wheels.
Autometer Phantom series fuel press, vacuum/boost, and EGT gauges
Vortech FMU
Around $6k in stereo:
Pioneer Premier Head unit
5 Precision Power amps- about 2500w RMS.
Optima battery
2F capacitor
Focal speakers- four 12" subs, 6.5" midbass, 4" mids, 1" tweets. no rear speakers. 
entire amprack and subs are on quick-disconnects and easily removable panels so I can gut the trunk in under 3 minutes when I go to the track.



.............And a badass alarm to keep it all in my car.



in the garage:
Turbonetics T3/T4
BOV
TiAL 35MMXHP wastegate
box of flanges
1/2 completed custom exhaust manifold
box of pipe bends and fittings
wilwood forged superlite calipers (will install when I wear out all the pads for the other calipers)
Autometer oil press, oil temp, water temp, voltage, A/F gauges. to be hidden in the glove box after turbo install.

That's all I can remember right now... but yeah.. total is around $35k.. for a $3,000 car.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

So which brake pads worked best for you?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

for street, I use either the Wilwood Q or the Ferodo DS2500.

almost all of the pads worked GREAT on the street, but the wilwood race compounds just don't last long enough for street driving (6 weeks per set! ouch!).
FYI, Wilwood pads are made by Raybestos- it's stamped into the backing plate..
(Thus, I put my lunch money on the Wilwood Q compound as being the same thing as Raybestos Quiet Stop that you can get at any parts store). 
The Q series was okay on the street- a lower friciton pad, but it had ZERO dust and lasts considerably longer than any other pad.. the only problem is that it doesn't do anything for me on the track. auto X use it's okay, but I can get them to fade even on hard city driving- just not up to track use. then again, if you have brakes like these, it shouldn't be beneath you to swap pad compounds for the track-- especially since it takes longer to jack up the car and remove the wheels than it does to change pads.

I'm currently using the Ferodo DS2500 on the street. they're a much grippier pad (very similar in feel and performance to wilwood's track pads), but they last almost as long as the wilwood Q mentioned above. The only problem is they dust like mad. In 1000 miles, my wheels are almost black- so just wash your car once a week and it's a non-issue. 


for the track, I use Wilwood D on cold days and Wilwood E on hot days.. Last weekend I was at Texas World Speedway and wore through the remainder of my E and D compound pads, so I stuck the Ferodo DS2500 on it to finish out the day. it was 90+ degrees out there, and they were holding up extremely well. I'd say about 98% of the performance of the Wilwood E compound... almost zero fade, and I hardly noticed any wear on them after 3 sessions.

cliff's notes:
Street: ferodo ds2500... great performance, decent life, lots of dust.
Wilwood Q... street-only. almost zero dust, incredibly long life.
EBC Red: short life, lost of dust, fades on hard street driving
Porterfield R4-S... short life, lost of dust, slightly fades on hard street driving. auto X use, okay. track, no-go.
Hawk HPS... medium pad life, fades on hard street driving, slightly more rotor wear, lots of dust.

Track:
Hot days: Wilwood E. decent life on the track, zero fade, dusts like mad... life too short for street use.
Cooler days: Wilwood D. see above, but slightly lower temp tolerances.
Ferodo DS2500... almost zero fade on the track. great pad life, easy on rotors, dusts like mad.
Hawk Black. NO! NEVER USE THESE PADS! They ruined a set of Skyline rotors in one track event.


I'll be buying another set of DS2500s for the street and auto X when these wear out. they'll substitute for the wilwood D as well. so I'm now down to TWO pad compounds in my box instead of 6.


----------



## BEJAY1 (Jul 10, 2002)

Mods & maint, wheels, tires incl shop labor $15K+
Entry fees & schools maybe $1.4K
Time spent on research, testing, tuning, learning, etc. unknown but 12K+hrs
Winning an event - priceless


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

the most i've spent so far on monthly auto x
rims/ tires: 1200.00
club membership: 70.00
race entry ( each time) 25.00
AEM intake: 230.00

thats about it. i dont want to void my arranty on the spec-v yet so i try not to destroy the car with mods and excessively heavy driving. im out of money right now, but the next thing to come is brakes and suspension tuning, the spec-v is too loose in the rear right now


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> Hmm... I've got around $35k in mine if you count stereo and all of the parts that I've installed and removed that I still own. (i.e. both sets of track wheels, old wilwood calipers/skyline rotors that I used for a BBK for a while, old suspension parts like springs and swaybars that I've swapped to improve handling)..
> 
> the list?
> ugh..
> ...



Damn and I thought just getting my car to run costed a lot. Better keep that car forever. No one would offer 40K lol


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

with my exhaust flywheel intake and headers i've probably spent around 2000 total so far and thats just on the non turbo i haven't done anything yet to the TT


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

1slowZ said:


> with my exhaust flywheel intake and headers i've probably spent around 2000 total so far and thats just on the non turbo i haven't done anything yet to the TT



that doesn't include my tires which i've had to buy 2 sets of rear tires :balls:


----------

